# Engine slowing down problem



## AwesomeMaxima87 (Aug 14, 2009)

After starting my 87 Maxima engine it runs for a few seconds and then starts to die off, if I push the accelerator it then starts running again but after about 10-15 seconds it starts to die again. But sometimes the car would be running fine like there's no problem at all and I can drive it pretty far as long as I want. So what could be the problem and what should I do?? (other than showing a dealership)

Thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have a loose or cracked vacuum hose. Usually if iti s a vacuum leak you will have a very rough idle. Check all of the vacuum hoses especially around the intake manifold.


----------

